# Setting up a website ...



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

So far so good!

I have chosen a site with BlueHost and they have been very friendly and helpful. I attached WordPress to this site and have been visiting the WP forums, which are, also, helpful. 

Then I started activating themes so as to save myself a lot of time in creating pages for this website. This has proven very confusing as part of it was apparently automated; so I lost track of what was occurring.

So, I downloaded the FileZilla FTP "client", set it up and started visiting that forum. They too have been helpful.

Here is the situation I'm dealing with now and I'm completely holding myself to blame. Still I need help with it.

I have many of my index and other html files created. (Used my Note Tab Light to do this.) and I'm ready to start placing them on my BlueHost account. I've been told to place "all" the files (and I'm guessing this includes the images used in my html coding) into the "public_html" folder. (This was found in my FileZilla program on the right side once the program connected to my site.) ....sounds simple enough....

So I opened that "public_html" folder and found more folders in it (all with question marks on top of them). I want to understand what those are for before I add my files to that public_html directory. 

FileZilla forum tells me they cannot answer this as it is part of BlueHost stuff. BlueHost has not responded to my inquiry about this, i.e. I sent an email asking about this last week and a duplicate again today. I also tried the BlueHost "chat" and, after waiting a good half hour got the message to rate the chat...which had never occurred. I tried calling BlueHost using their 1-800-401-4678 number and get the message that number could not be connected. (I have used this same number several times over the last few months and it is a good number..or it was back then.)

So, I'm asking here: Does anyone know what these files are or in the public_html directory? Here is the list:
cgi-bin
http
http:
motdaugrnds.com
wp-admin
wp-content
wp-includes

Thanks for helping......


----------



## a'ightthen (Mar 17, 2012)

motdaugrnds said:


> So far so good!
> 
> BlueHost, WordPress, FileZilla FTP "client", Note Tab Light
> 
> ...


 I don't know anything about the particular service or software that is mentioned above.

Apparently this is your public folder and if you placed an index.html file into it, the domain would display the contents of such.

The cgi-bin is a folder set up for scripts ( such as a guestbook etc... Probably set up to handle .cgi, .pl files and perhaps others).

The wp-*** folders deal with word press apparently.

But before you spend too much time on it, you should get them to check the set_up/configuration for security issues ... PM sent.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Got your PM and found it very helpful.

You suggested I, "...get them to check the set_up/configuration for security issues..." Who is "them"? FileZilla or BlueHost? How would such a question be worded so they would understand?


----------



## John_Canada (Aug 17, 2013)

Most of those where setup when you placed a WP site there. CGI is there to handle scripting and can be left alone. There is likely a file called htacess as well which you should leave along unless u know what it does. Your index.html or index.php needs to be in place for the user to land on something.

I would not worry so much about the FTP structure if you are using WP anyway. I have I think 25 different sites into that same directory and set it up on hostgators (bluehost's partner or something) side so you may consider that later.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thank you,
I finally understand what is going on with all the files showing in that FileZilla program. They have nothing to do with FileZilla but were files that got placed there in my efforts to understand how to work my account.

I now have it set up so all my html files are in a folder (still inside public_html directory) by themselves and all the WordPress folders are still loose in that public_html directory. All is working well and clean. .... whew!


----------

